# Caversham Heath golf club



## Kreff (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently a large society made there way to the this golf course north of Reading. A pretty open golf course that was in superb condition for this time of year, bearing in mind the weather that we have been having. Greens exceptional and very true. Open fairways with carpet like tight knitted grass that gave you every chance to hit crisp tons. Lovely setting as well and somewhere where I will return for a days golf. If ya in this part of the world then go and ay this course. I don't think that you'll be disappointed.

Kreff


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2013)

Had several forum meets here ably run by TXL and hopefully there will be a return again this year. If I was being a pedant, think you'll find it being south of Reading. Cracking course in great nick and definitely worth a visit. Good review


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had several forum meets here ably run by TXL and hopefully there will be a return again this year. If I was being a pedant, think you'll find it being south of Reading. Cracking course in great nick and definitely worth a visit. Good review
		
Click to expand...

that or youve got camberley and caversham mixed up homer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2013)

Me bad  - apologies to OP. that said play Caversham home and away in club match and friendly club and also a tricky course. Played the away match last year in sweltering heat just after one of their big events. Greens were superb. Sorry Kreff


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2013)

Where is the course ? Lived in Caversham for six years well before the course was built, but don't remember a Heath. Near Caversham Park ?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2013)

richart said:



			Where is the course ? Lived in Caversham for six years well before the course was built, but don't remember a Heath. Near Caversham Park ?
		
Click to expand...

Here:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...8fRPUZqIIKew0QW87IHoCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJoBEPwSMAA


----------



## Rooter (Mar 25, 2013)

I played it last summer, quite enjoyed it! the front 9 is better than the back IMHO, but not expensive and a decent test. worth a visit IMHO, I think they held a trilby tour there last year also. (not that that means much these days!)


----------



## scratch (Mar 25, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Me bad  - apologies to OP. that said play Caversham home and away in club match and friendly club and also a tricky course. Played the away match last year in sweltering heat just after one of their big events. Greens were superb. Sorry Kreff
		
Click to expand...

Homer...surely your response should have been......

DOH!

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Kreff (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for correction. Useless without sat nav. Hopefully they'll be another meet there. Love to go back.


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Here:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...8fRPUZqIIKew0QW87IHoCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJoBEPwSMAA

Click to expand...

I used to live near the two courses at Caversham Heath and Mapledurham. It was nice and quiet in those days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2013)

Got a club match vs Caversham Heath on Sunday. Sadly it's at home but at least I should get first dibs for the return in the summer when it should be at its best and their greens are nice and quick


----------



## mattdeeks (Apr 4, 2013)

Played it last as part of a Society, very impressed throughout and really liked the fairways when playing from them. Enjoyed the 18th, and the double green holes can't remember the holes though.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 5, 2013)

I was a member from 99-06 and have a lot of affection for Caversham. This is a great site for golf and there was plans for another 18 - if they could make this work and upgrade the bits that needed work - particularly the bunkers - this could be a really special place. The greens were poor when I was there, mostly, but I have heard that they are often now very good - looking forward to a game here soon. The drainage at Caversham would make every other non=links course envious - and the fairways are among the best I have ever played on. It is great value for money to play or be a member and I hope that it has a bright future as a club - it deserves to


----------



## A1ex (Apr 15, 2013)

They've redone almost all the bunkers this winter and the greens are very good and some of the toughest you'll ever play on.

Agree on the fairways, I've played a lot of top courses but Caversham Heath have the best. Not only lush but springy meaning you get the perfect lie on every shot. Too many courses have rock hard fairways which are pretty awful for ball striking, especially in summer. 

Good length of 7,150 yards off the back tees but if you can rip the ball you've got so many birdies chance there. Great course.


----------

